# Wo hostet Ihr eure Websites?



## Harzteufel (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
mich würde mal interessieren bei welchem Provider Ihr eure Website so hostet? Ich habe für eine Bekannte eine kleine Website erstellt und es würde mich nun interessieren, welchen Provider ihr so empfehlen könnt. Eine SQL-DB ist nicht notwendig, PHP-Unterstützung wäre allerdings von Vorteil. Preis/Leistung sollten halt stimmen...

Könnt Ihr mir einen Hoster empfehlen?
Im Moment ist mein Favorit das Power S-Paket von domaingo.de!

Besten Dank und sonnige Pfingsttage,
Harzteufel


----------



## Flex (10. Mai 2008)

http://www.all-inkl.com

Seit mehreren Jahren Kunde, immer zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## sluggish (10. Mai 2008)

Ich hoste meine Pages eingentlich nur auf Freehost seiten, weil ich meine, dass die gut genug sind. Bei meinem neusten Projekt, teile ich mir mit zwei weiteren Leuten einen Root Server. Ist eigentlich keine schlechte, Idee, weil man so maßig viel Platz hat, und den benötigen wir auch. Dort auf dem Server wird bald auch wieder Freehost angeboten.


----------



## real-insanity (10. Mai 2008)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> http://www.all-inkl.com
> 
> Seit mehreren Jahren Kunde, immer zufrieden gewesen.



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Bin da auch seit Jahren. 
Sehr angenehm der Hoster und super Support!


----------



## Harzteufel (11. Mai 2008)

Danke erst einmal bis hierher für Eure Meinungen.
Ich habe mir die Pakete auf all-inkl.com mal angeschaut. Das Start-Paket klingt gut, nur leider liefert es keine PHP-Unterstützung. Dafür müsste ich das Privat-Paket nehmen und das find ich, nur damit ich die PHP-Unterstützung habe, etwas zu teuer. Ich werde mir den Hoster aber auf jeden Fall merken...

Ich habe noch folgenden Anbieter gefunden: http://www.twosteps.net
Die "Home Edition" wäre genau das richtige für meine Vorstellungen. Hat jemand hier vielleicht schon Erfahrungen mit dem Hoster gemacht? Danke für weitere Anregungen

MfG Harzteufel


----------



## Flex (11. Mai 2008)

Wenn dir 50 MB reichen, dann schon 

Übrigens lohnt sich für soetwas immer ein Blick in die http://www.webhostlist.de

webhostlist.de - TwoSteps


----------



## Ich_halt224 (11. Mai 2008)

Also ich war schon bei vielen Hostern und bin immer nach einiger Zeit wieder weg, weil entweder der Support Mist war oder einfach die Preise zu hoch.

Mittlerweile bin ich (mit einer Seite) bei http://www.couga.net , den Anbieter kann ich sehr empfehlen, für kleinere Seiten braucht man nicht mehr als den Tarif "Web 5.1", da bekommste 50 MB Speicherplatz, 10GB Traffic im Monat frei, PHP und auch ne Datenbank für nicht mal 12€ im Jahr. De-Domain ist natürlich auch dabei.  Support ist ziemlich schnell, bin mit dem Anbieter wirklich super zufrieden. 

Viel Erfolg noch auf deiner Suche.


----------



## Freak (11. Mai 2008)

Erfahrungsberichte zu twosteps.net kannst du hier lesen:

http://www.homepage-kosten.de/provider/erfahrungsberichte/PID-1119.htm


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Mai 2008)

Ich bin nach zahlreichen Hostern (darunter auch alle der "großen") seit Jahren bei Artfiles.
Super Support der sich sogar kostenlos um Sachen kümmert die eigentlich nicht in seinem Aufgabenbereich liegen.


----------



## PositivDenker (11. Mai 2008)

http://www.revido.de <- Da hast Du mehr !


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Mai 2008)

PositivDenker hat gesagt.:


> www.revido.de <- Da hast Du mehr !



Bei dem preis sehr unseriös wirkend. Sorry selbst Webspace gibt es nicht geschenkt.
Die machen einem vermutlich recht schnell dicht wenn man zuviel Traffic oder Speicherplatzvebrauch hat. Man sollte doch irgendwo realistisch bleiben


----------



## Freak (11. Mai 2008)

www.revido.de:


> *99,5 % Verfügbarkeit garantiert*



Hehe...ohne Worte...


----------



## sight011 (11. Mai 2008)

hmmm --> vielleicht auch mal was interessantes


Web Space for free  ganz sicher, nutze ihn nähmlich auch bei: bplaced.net


ich hab dort 1 GB man kann glaube ich auch 2 GB bekommen!


Gruß A.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (11. Mai 2008)

4 Free kann ich auch funpic.de empfehlen...
Hat man gute 2,5GB Space...
PHP, MySQL, etc...
3MB FileSizeLimit...
Traffic inklusive...
http://www.funpic.de


----------



## sight011 (11. Mai 2008)

> Hat man gute 2,5GB Space...
> PHP, MySQL, etc...
> 3MB FileSizeLimit...
> Traffic inklusive...





Was ist denn 3 MB Filesize Limit?


No Limit Traffic bei bplaced wohlgemerkt  ne domain gibt es obendrauf

is aber haltmit http://wasauchimmer.bplaced.net am ende!


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (11. Mai 2008)

FileSizeLimit = Maximale vom Server zugelassene Dateigröße...
(siehe php.ini)

Und die SubDomain ist standart...
Is das mindeste, das jeder Hoster bietet...

Für, kp iwie, 1€ im Monat oder so kann mans ich ja schon *.de-Domains registriern...


----------



## mayermart (11. Mai 2008)

Zu Revido:
Habe dort seit 1,5 Jahren einen 7GB Webspace
Traffic war lange Zeit relativ hoch damit gab es nie Probleme
Allerdings war die Geschwindigkeit für die Downloads machmal etwas suboptimal (zwischen 60 und 80KB/s) ;-)
Die Verfügbarkeit ist für eine private Seite ganz okay, aber für eine Firmenseite vielleicht nicht so prickelnd.
Als private Seite für den Preis ohne Werbung eigentlich ganz gut.
Mfg


----------



## Flex (11. Mai 2008)

Definiere hohen Traffic...
Ab und zu kamen bei mir mal 1.5-2.5TB im Monat zusammen. 
Da hatte sogar ich Angst, dass sich All-Inkl bei mir meldet, aber ging natürlich gut. Einer der Gründe warum ich sie so weiterempfehle.

Probleme bei Downloads erst ab 20-30 simultanen Downloads. Dann hapert es etwas und geht auf rund 200kb/s zurück... Rekordgeschwindigkeit bisher 1.6mb/s


----------



## maeTimmae (12. Mai 2008)

Habe seit einiger Zeit einen VPS bei Host Europe stehen und bin zur Zeit mit fünf weiteren Kunden auf einem Cluster. Schnelle Standleitung, top Verfügbarkeit, freundlicher Support (so zumindest meine Erfahrung. Habe auch von anders gearteten Meinungen gehört), akzeptable Preislage. Die VPS-Angebote übersteigen wohl den Zweck bei Weitem, das kleinste Webpack dürfte bereits schon reichen und kostet gerade mal einen Euro per Monat. Die entsprechende .de-TLD gibt es für etwa einen Euro pro Monat dazu.


----------

